# 3rd baby a good idea after 2 major Post Partum Hemorrhage(PPH) any views?



## active (Aug 12, 2009)

As the title says, i have had 2 major Post Partum Hemorrhage (PPH), both dd's born via c-section.


I still have some frozen embryos to use, however wanted some information on who to ask for help or whom to speak to regarding trying for a third, given my previous 2 birth experiences. My main worry is haemorrhaging again   


Has anyone on here experienced the same & successfully had a third pregnancy.


I understand each pregnancy is different but just needed to be well informed.


I hope I haven't upset anyone with this post.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, I've had two tricky births and still tried for a third pregnancy with my frosties.  I was told I was "a bit of a bleeder" and ended up being taken by ambulance (blue lights and sirens) with DD following a big bleed at 38 weeks and needed a c section in the end due to a low lying placenta turning out to be placenta previa.  Thankfully both my babies were fine.  Unfortunately, our FET didn't work.

Have you tried your GP?  It is always worth having a conversation with them before embarking on ttc, naturally or with assistance.  I thought I'd cross that bridge when I got my BFP as both my births were very different so I was not overly concerned.


----------



## mrscharlala (Apr 11, 2014)

What was the reason for PPH?
PPH is much more common following CS than vaginal delivery. NICE guidelines state almost no difference in outcomes for a VBAC after 1 caesarean or 2 and therefore vaginal birth would still be a viabe option, is this something you've considered to reduce chance of PPH?
It all really depends on the reasons for bleed and how serious it was. Unless you were specifically told to avoid getting pregnant again (which is usually pretty rare) and you feel emotionally well enough to deal with the potential of it happening again, then why not?
GOod luck whatever you decide


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Do you mind me asking how much ml of blood you lost both times?

Only because I had a bleed after my emcs & know of people with post partum hemmorhage bleeds who have had more children, just wanted an idea how much ml you lost x


----------



## active (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,


Thank you for taking the time to respond.


MrsCharlala- I was hoping to have a vaginal delivery 2 nd time round but somehow everything happened soo quick I was rushed to theatre. If i was luckily enough to get pregnant again I would be too scared to have a vaginal delivery I think i would opt for a 3 rd c section due to my previous experience. It was just a whole lot of errors. When I was in recovery some Dr came in and specifically told me not to get pregnant again who she was I never questioned at the time but I remember it. This was due to me losing a lot of blood which they thought I wasn't going to make it if that makes any sense. Plus I had no birth partner to talk on my behalf at the time when I felt most vulnerable.


Bubblicious-I think I may just go and speak to my Drs but there not the most helpful at the best of times, I guess I have to try all options.




Ivf mamma-the first time my blood loss I can't find the letter but am in the process of requesting my maternity notes from the hospital, the 2nd time it says on the letter 3.5 litres of blood due to a combination of traumatic and atonic PPH.  Hope this helps. 




I guess each pregnancy and birth are different and I just have to weigh up all the options there is no guarantee that I will get pregnant from my FET.  


Thank you again


----------



## Mercury (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi,

Given you were told that in recovery, I would think you really need to have a meeting with one of the consultant obstetricians to go through your notes with you and discuss your options. An atonic PPH means that your uterus didn't contract properly after delivery - it's not unusual, and can often be managed with drugs and various compression techniques (although 3.5 litres is a lot, and sometimes people don't respond well to standard techniques). They need to explain the 'traumatic' bit though - it could possibly mean the scar was coming apart before the caesarean was started, and they're worried this could happen again, or it could be that during the operation there was some unplanned tears to your uterus which they are concerned could impact on future pregnancies.

Your GP may know how to refer you for debriefing at your hospital, otherwise I would suggest contacting the Supervisors of Midwives to arrange a meeting. It may be that the doctor who spoke to you was overreacting, but it certainly seems worthwhile having a proper discussion about their concerns so you're well-informed before starting more treatment.

Hope that helps.


----------

